# Stopped IBS audio program 100, should I start over?



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Basically I did the program for only about 20 or so days. Should I just re-start the entire program?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How long ago did you stop?

If it has been more than a few days I'd start over.


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks. I believe its been about 2 weeks.

I will restart tonight.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Do you think it was helping any?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IMuscle - It says in your booklet if you have missed more than two weeks, to start over. Less than that amount of time, there is a formula to use that is given in your booklet as well. If you have questions or need support, you can go to the contact page on healthy audio or call 877-898-2539 for help.

Is thereAnyHope: Everyone is different in the amount of time it takes to see improvement, but this is a 100 day program - most folks who have the program have had IBS for longer than that - and it takes longer than 20 days to see improvement for most people as there are several sessions you progress through each addressing different aspects of the IBS condition. Again, take a peek at the success stories thread on this forum for some encouragement on how the program worked for others - as well as on the website. One of the biggest helps, though, we have found, is if you are listening to the program, to try to refrain from reading, talking and researching about IBS during that time - the sessions work on the brain-gut connection on a subconscious level - reading about IBS reinforces the condition, thus delaying progess while on the program. It is not a cure and does not work for everyone - however, it has helped the vast majority of folks who use it - about 90% or more - some folks listen to the program a time or two for best results for them, depending upon how long and severe their IBS is... hope that helped.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

